# My new crappie minner bucket



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

My dad got this while he was in the hospital. New,never been used. Going to use it whenI head up th Al to catch some of those slabs.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmmm, adds new meaning to "Crappie" fishing!


----------

